#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Phukets Annual Boat Show

## dirtydog

With just 8 days to go until the fourth Phuket International Marine Expo (PIMEX 2006) opens its doors at the Phuket Boat Lagoon Marina, from 7  10 December, Thailands only international waterside boating and lifestyle show looks set to exceed expectations, according to Andy Dowden of PIMEX organisers, Image Asia.
We have only one berth left in the water, and most of our air-conditioned booths are booked, so theres not much space left for those last-chance bookings, said Dowden, adding that the change of format over previous years may have caught some would-be exhibitors on the hop. We do still have a few spaces left, he said, but they will go to those companies who are quick off the mark.
Decembers PIMEX follows on from Octobers first-ever Bangkok Preview held at All Seasons Place in the City's main business district. Demonstrating that boat shows are about more than just straightforward product sales, as a direct follow-on from their participation at PIMEX Preview, Land Rover Thailand and leading yacht sales brokers Max Marine Asia announced yesterday an exciting new partnership. 
PIMEX 2006, one of the most successful marine events in South East Asia, is an ideal opportunity for both Land Rover and Max Marine Asia to talk to their common customer base direct,  said Richard Haigh, President of Land Rover Thailand. 
Max Marine Asias Craig Murphys continued, "4X4 driving and pleasure boating are part of an outdoor adventurous lifestyle that appeals to people who enjoy life to the full. Land Rover, one of the best all-round towing vehicles, and the latest trailer boats from Max Marine Asia, make an unbeatable combination, a great marketing fit for both brands."
Max Marine Asia or Land Rover customers will be entitled to special discounted pricing on luxury Sunseeker charter boats in Phuket, while would-be Land Rover buyers will get the chance to sample one of the four models displayed at PIMEX. And, exclusive to PIMEX visitors, Max Marine and Land Rover will be offering an unbeatable boat-plus-vehicle package deal.
On PIMEX in general, Grenville Fordham, Image Asias managing director, explained that one of the shows major successes over three years had been matching overseas manufacturers with local dealers and distributors. This means that the overseas principal no longer needs to do the show, as he has achieved his objectives, he continued. But this year, as every year at PIMEX, there are many new exhibitors to take their place.
Among the new faces are Silkline Asia, builders and designers of the Silkline 510 Series of performance catamarans. Silkline also operate a chandlery and sourcing business in Phuket. Other newcomers in the air-conditioned halls include Powerlink, HBH Marine, Sunnav and Blue Lagoon Shipyards. In the property sector, Shinhomes new luxury development, Daalaburi and Baan Talay join regular exhibitors Raimon Land and SEA Property, both regular supporters of yachting in the region.
Bringing boats into the show for the first time are Dean Catamarans, NavAsia, Funsail and Mustang Cruisers  joining PIMEX stalwarts such as Bavaria Yachts, Beneteau, Grand Banks, Horizon Yachts, Ferretti, Pershing, Riviera, Sunseeker, Azimuth and more.
Also featured at PIMEX, through Latitude 8 Yachts and Paul Poole ( SEA) Co., Ltd, is a thrilling new concept, the On-Water-Brand-Platform (OWTB). This novel approach is targeted at companies wanting to lease and brand a corporate yacht. Another boat purchase option, fractional ownership, is championed by Royal Phuket Marina Cruising Club and is aimed at the occasional private owner. Two Sunseekers will be on view at the show, both available for purchase under the fractional scheme.
Having raised awareness of PIMEX in Bangkok through the Bangkok Preview, the organisers main drive for visitors is now focused on Singapore, Malaysia and its home territory, Phuket Island.
On Phuket itself, key target visitor groups are in the property and resort sectors, said Fordham, explaining that a strong campaign begins in the last week of November aimed specifically at these two groups. Phukets leading property publication, Exclusive Homes, will include a 30-page Boatshow feature, while a 4-page wrap-around cover on the islands leading newspaper, the Phuket Gazette, will carry a powerful message to the expatriate and Thai communities, he added.
Regionally, the Singapore-based specialist marine leisure consultancy, Chaplin PR, has been retained to make sure the PIMEX message is by the increasing number of Singaporeans and Malaysians who are increasingly turning to boating as a new leisure and lifestyle trend.
Phuket is emerging as a world-class pleasure-boating destination and is generally accepted as the regional leader, said Dowden, adding, We have a fast-growing yacht charter sector, the property-owning expatriate population has exploded over the past 3-4 years, every small island in Phang Nga Bay seems to be sprouting a resort and there is at least one new marina due to open in 2007. In this context, where else would you stage the regions premier boatshow? 

*To book space at PIMEX 2006 email boatshow@image-asia.com*

----------


## dirtydog

KOH KAEW: The 2006 Phuket International Marine Expo (PIMEX) is underway at Phuket Boat Lagoon marina.

PIMEX, which this year has already attracted 4,000 visitors, boasts more than 50 boats, including 20 berthed in the water, from more than 100 international boating brands ranging in price from US$10,000 for a rigid inflatable boat to US$50,000 for a small trailer boat to US$1 million for a prestigious luxury motor yacht.

Advance registration for international visitors for this years boat show was a record high. Advance registrations traditionally make up only a small part of the total visitor numbers, but they are a strong indication of the visitor trend, said Grenville Fordham, Managing Director of Image Asia Events, the shows organizer.

Now in its fourth year, PIMEX is Thailands first international boat show and one of the major marine expos in Southeast Asia.

Entry is free. The show closes at 6 pm tomorrow.
phuket gazette

----------

